# arrière plan des fenêtres du Finder os 10,8



## antoine52 (4 Septembre 2012)

bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais modifier l'arriere plan des fenetres du Finder
Je me souviens l'avoir fait sous Lion mais là apparement c'est grisé


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2012)

Hello.

À "Rangement", met Aucun au lieu de Nom.

Ne me demande pas pourquoi lol


----------

